# 4 Hunt-a-holics NEED Land!



## idletime2day (Apr 18, 2006)

My buddies and I lost our 250 acre lease and are looking for a new lease. We've been hunting together for 20+ yrs. and would prefer a new land lease of 250 to 500 ac., but might join an existing club if all the good stand sites aren't already taken. We all live in Atlanta, but will travel up to 2-2 1/2 hrs. in any direction to hunt. We have 2 trailers and lots of good camp stuff. Please help, we're desperate!
My email is hjolly@carlylescatering.com Thanks.


----------



## cmcmillan (Apr 20, 2006)

*Talbot County*

Talbot County
407 acres
QDM
family oriented
Campsite separate from hunting property has water, elec,
bath house.
Have 6 members need 4 more.

Allen Mcmillan
770-943-7758
pootie3670@comcast.net


----------



## Boudreaux (Apr 20, 2006)

Wilks county Washington GA Looking for new members. 500 acers $500
Creeks running through out the property some hardwoods some pines and clear cut. No electricity but there is a bunk house sleeps 6 easily no one is using feel free to if you like. There is a barn if you need to keep any thing down there. Campers can stay there year round we have had no problems with thing getting stolen. There is a care taker that keeps an eye on every thing. Safety is the most important thing of all. If you have a child that is in school they can hunt for free. Leased from a privet land owner surrounded by hay fields. Quail deer hogs each year there has been a mountable deer taken. Looking for some good members that likes to hunt and enjoys the out doors. If you would like to know more about this club my name is Randy Brooks home number is 770-466-0456 or my cell number is 404-936-0966 E-mail address is rbrook5361@aol.com


----------



## TonyG (Apr 20, 2006)

I have club in Teliaferro cty. near crawfordville 
1000 acres, one track,some hogs
18 members most that hunt is 8-10 members
$600
Tony 
678-386-3820


----------



## TonyG (Apr 21, 2006)

The club is 15 minutes from I-20 on hwy 22 near crawfordville
See my post on leases
Thanks
Tony 678-386-3820


----------



## TonyG (Apr 21, 2006)

We near more than 2 members if you are interested in more info call me
Tony 678-386-3820


----------



## idletime2day (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the club offers guys, I'm still holding out for a small lease 200-500 ac., but who knows as time slips by I'll have to join in with someone else. Keep me in the loop. Thanks.


----------



## meriwether john (May 2, 2006)

We have over 3400a. in Meriwether Co.  2 campsites $900.00 over 5 miles of creeks with cutover- select cut-planted pines in 14 different age classes-food plots-QDM


----------



## jay archer (May 8, 2006)

we have openings in our club 1450 acres in Hancock County.  If you want more info let me know or contact Johnny after 6pm at (678)409-8236.


----------



## tyler1 (May 12, 2006)

pm sent.


----------



## idletime2day (May 16, 2006)

Still holding out, but I'm wearing down, I've looked at a few properties, but I guess I'm too picky. I will probably look to join a club in June if nothing breaks for me and my hunting cronies.


----------



## Tye (May 16, 2006)

It is certainly a frustrating experience trying to find a lease, even with a reported drop in the number of deer hunters and a number of clubs looking for members to fill their lease. Just not much available around where I am looking anyway.


----------



## idletime2day (May 17, 2006)

This is beyond FRUSTRATING, where are the one on one deals with farmers where you pay some money, do some helpful work and get rid of some critters that eat the crops or the feed. Or where is the timber land that is not 5 to 15 feet tall and can actually be hunted? Oh, well enough of the whining. It is what it is


----------



## duke13 (May 17, 2006)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=62914


----------



## Go Getter (May 17, 2006)

Wilkes/Taliaferro County?  Need couple more members
656 acres $550 per member-includes electric and have centralized water.
Bradley
678-677-5223


----------



## ysbulldawg (Jun 6, 2006)

We have 400 ac. of very good land in hancock county.
There are only 2 members as of now(myself and my son)
If interested call at 770-402-7506.


----------



## scooter7570 (Jun 19, 2006)

I have 250ac. leased in polk co. all i hunt is coons im looking for 5 deer&turkey hunters @575.00 all mature hardwoods creeks mountain land & gentle rolling hills if interested call me @ 770- 823-1237 my name is Billy


----------



## Briar (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a club in Hart County that's 287 acres . This is the first year we will have 8 memebers at $500 each . 3 different right of ways to hunt . Right now we need 3 more members . Call me @ 706-498-2630 or 706-245-8048 Larry .


----------



## Mad Racks (Jun 21, 2006)

Check our post, call or pm for more info.
Thanks Madison.


----------

